# DIY fish food blend...



## George Farmer (10 Mar 2013)

Hi all,

I recently bought some Ember tetras.

They're really small.  Too small to eat the JBL micro-granular food I bought at the same time as buying the fish...

I tried frozen brineshrimp - too big. Same with bloodworm...

Determined not to let my fish starve I had a bit of a brainwave. I'm not sure if this is common practice but it seems to work great so far and the fish (and shrimp love it).

I popped all of my frozen foods; brineshrimp (enriched with Omega 3), bloodworm, and marine mix into a pot.

Followed by 1/4 tub of colour enhancing flake (Tetra ProCrisp Colour).

Then 1/2 tub of Aquarian flake.

Then a sachet of Hikari Seaweed pellets (free with PFK magazine).

Then some JBL microgranules.

Then the magic ingredient - 2 cloves of chopped garlic to enhance the flavour.

All blended together with an electric hand blender and a splash of water.

I then put the fish food paste into the used blister pack that contained the frozen food.

Into the freezer, and hey presto, some frozen fish food that must have every feasible nutrient going, that tastes great, apparently!

I simply dunk the food 'cube' into the aquarium water next to the filter outlet and rub gently. The tiny pieces of food get fired around the tank and the fish and shrimp love it. 

So, does anyone else blend their own fish food? Or am I mental.


----------



## tim (10 Mar 2013)

ingienious i would say, hard to get small fish to eat sometimes, i have been known to grind up flake and tetra prima with a pestle and mortar, maybe add some blanched nettle to the mix next time for the shrimp  i can see my wifes face when i'm trying this out tomorrow, whats for dinner darling


----------



## Alastair (10 Mar 2013)

Definitely a mental cocktail of food but reckon with all that you'll be able to film your own underwater 'pumping iron' DVD


----------



## BigTom (11 Mar 2013)

Just be glad they'll take prepared food, half my fish won't even look at it unless its wriggling.


----------



## viktorlantos (11 Mar 2013)

If you have a great granule food which you prefer and if it is big, then just add that into a hand salt crasher and you will get the smallest piece of food you can get.

Tried this with one ouf the premium food on our tanks and worked like a charm. Got the tip from one of our client


----------



## Palm Tree (11 Mar 2013)

I use a diy beefheart, shrimp, and vegetable mix. I use agar to keep it together, they love it. You may want to try grindal worms asa treat.


----------



## Ady34 (11 Mar 2013)

George Farmer said:


> All blended together with an electric hand blender and a splash of water.


your Mrs must be a saint, first moss yoghurt in the blender, now bloodwrom, brine shrimp and various other delicacy fish foods mixed with the blender.....note to self, never eat at Georges place 
Sounds great, but my Embers are bigger than your embers...they take bloodworms and smoke them like a cigar


----------



## roadmaster (11 Mar 2013)

Like making Carp bait!
I have done similarly with powder medication's and fish food.Is said that med's are more effective if you can get the fish to eat them rather than treating the water.


----------



## ian_m (11 Mar 2013)

For all of you wanting to follow George's idea with a blender, but would suffer domestic strife using kitchen utensils "for the fish", Argos do a hand blender for £4.13 and a jug blender for £9.89. I have the jug blender at home, only £7.50 in sales, and is now about 2 years old and still going, making fruit smoothies, cake, mix etc.


----------



## discusdan (11 Mar 2013)

I used to do this all the time on my old tank.
Took all my blister packs of frozen food and mixed them together in a pot with some flake food and any thing else you like, then add some water to make it runny and pour it into a freezer bag. Lay it flat in your freezer so the food mix is really thin. once its frozen its easy to brake a small lump off and feed to your tank. I preferred doing it this way as a cube was too much for my tank.

like you say the fish love it.


----------



## Bufo Bill (11 Mar 2013)

If you can get Frozen Cyclops they're great for mini fish - my Boraras lap it up. I also use a Tetra micro fish food. If that is too big try rubbing small pinches of it between finger and thumb as you put it into the tank. It crumbles up well.

If you are stuck for finding micro worms try the livefoods page at www.dartfrog.co.uk  You have to scroll down the page a little.

All the best from Bill.


----------



## ghostsword (11 Mar 2013)

In the mid 80's we used to make our own food.. raw fish, liver, bit of garlic and some greens, all mixed up and placed on bottle oil caps, then on the fridge. When we want to feed we just drop the bottle cap upside down on the tank, and it would just melt and feed the fish slowly.


----------



## dean (24 Mar 2013)

Google shrimp mix it's very common for fish breeders to make their own frozen foods, I use to do it all the time. I help a friend make a mix for his fish house, it includes white fish, shrimp, garlic, peas, spinach, spirulina powder, comes in at about £3 per kilo, lot less than anything you can but

Frozen Cyclops is brilliant for small fish or fish with sensitive mouths,


----------

